# Forgot to take 2nd dose letrozole yesterday



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi I'm on letrozole 2.5mg twice daily on days 2-6 of cycle. Just realised that I forgot to take 2nd tablet yesterday.it just says if you forget take when you remember dnd carry
On. Do I double up this morning? Help!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You probably have an answer by now, but never double up with medicines if you have missed a dose.
You have to miss that dose if it is more than a few hours late and carry on with the next dose as normal.
You need to contact your doctor for a revised treatment plan.


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Thought I'd reply to this post in case somebody else did the same.  It didn't matter!

Jax


----------

